# First attempt at Making Venison Smoked Sausage



## jhamm (Nov 21, 2016)

Ok this is my first time making smoked sausage. I read a lot of threads on here when i started playing with the idea of doing this. I used pecan wood for smoke started at 120 degrees for a couple hours then slowly raised temp to around 180- 190 over the next three hours. to an IT of 165 on sausage. how does it look? what can I improve? I am not sensitive so be brutal if need be. I want to get better. I also plan on building a smoke house in the yard 4x4x8 from plywood likely. I raise pigs and hunt so want to be able to do all my own processing.

80% Venison 20% Pork ( Used Butt Roast) and an Andouille seasoning













File_000(3).jpeg



__ jhamm
__ Nov 21, 2016






13" Oklahoma Joe with upright chamber only hold about 10-15 pounds of sausage at a time. So I had to do 3 batches to smoke all the sausage I made. 5 hours each batch.













File_000(2).jpeg



__ jhamm
__ Nov 21, 2016


















File_000(1).jpeg



__ jhamm
__ Nov 21, 2016






smoke in the pit













File_000.jpeg



__ jhamm
__ Nov 21, 2016






step by step pictures













File_001.jpeg



__ jhamm
__ Nov 21, 2016






Finished product













File_002.jpeg



__ jhamm
__ Nov 21, 2016






Cross cut view of sausage













File_003.jpeg



__ jhamm
__ Nov 21, 2016


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 21, 2016)

Your sausage really looks good!

Nice job on your first try!

Point!

Al


----------



## willy appleseed (Nov 22, 2016)

are you willing to share recipie?  i would like to try this myself


----------



## driedstick (Nov 22, 2016)

Looks great and your process looks to be good,,, On my smoker I go as hi as 170 smoker temp don't want to get fat out started,,,, Looks very lean and tasty,

Great job = POINT 

A full smoker is a happy smoker 

DS


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 22, 2016)

JH, looks real good sir !


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 22, 2016)

Looks tasty! Like DS said avoid going higher than 170°. I will admit that sometimes I will kick up the smoker to 180°. Above that you'll risk fat out. Pecan is a great choice. I really like to mix it with cherry 50/50.

Points!


----------



## mickey jay (Nov 23, 2016)

First off, great work!  Looks real good and your technique appears solid.  Before I offer any suggestions, I should ask how you like it.  If it's great and you'd make it again, then read no further.  Since you're asking for suggestions, and If you have noticed some things that maybe you'd like to change flavor or texture wise, there are lots of folks who will help out.  At first glance, by the numbers, your fat content is low at roughly 6% (assuming you used pork butt with the fat cap included).  Typically sausages want to be in the 25-30% fat content range.  You didn't mention it, but when I've gone lower on the fat, the sausage can be dry or grainy in texture.  But again, everyone has their own flavor and texture profiles that they like, so if you like it, then you're all set.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I would also be interested in seeing the recipe if you don't mind posting it.


----------



## tropics (Nov 23, 2016)

J That sausage looks great,my question is did you use cure #1 in it? Points

Richie


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 23, 2016)

I would like to know how you liked it . 80 % venison smoked to IT of 165 would be to dry for me .


----------



## bluebombersfan (Nov 26, 2016)

Looks awesome but the most important part is how does it TASTE!!!

Brian


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 28, 2016)

Looks mighty fine.


----------



## jhamm (Nov 28, 2016)

I DID USE CURE #1 IN IT


----------



## jhamm (Nov 28, 2016)

chopsaw said:


> I would like to know how you liked it . 80 % venison smoked to IT of 165 would be to dry for m


Since the primary use for this sausage is in Gumbo or Red Beans the dryness of it is not an issue. The sausage tastes GREAT. granted if i anted to BBQ links or make a smoke sausage sandwich it is way to dry for those applications. A couple course corrections i will need to take are

1. More thoroughly rinse the casings , or use collagen type, they added salt to the sausage. ( Not an issue when using it as pictured just let the sausage salt the dish it balanced out nicely)

2. And this will likely help with the stated concern of dryness. The texture is a bit off, I am not sure if i should use a larger grind blade or add more pork. If a higher pork ratio is the answer that comes with fat. I am debating what to play with first grinder blade size for thicker meat or added pork

** Gumbo was AWESOME first real pot of Gumbo since moving to Kansas, this sausage is already better by miles than anything I can buy in a store here.













File_000 (1).jpeg



__ jhamm
__ Nov 28, 2016


















File_001.jpeg



__ jhamm
__ Nov 28, 2016


----------



## jhamm (Nov 28, 2016)

I love it, Of course there are course corrections i want to make listed in another comment here in this thread. For a first run i am very happy.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 28, 2016)

The fine plate will make a smooth sausage. Most use the medium plate.


----------



## jhamm (Nov 28, 2016)

Mickey Jay said:


> First off, great work!  Looks real good and your technique appears solid.  Before I offer any suggestions, I should ask how you like it.  If it's great and you'd make it again, then read no further.  Since you're asking for suggestions, and If you have noticed some things that maybe you'd like to change flavor or texture wise, there are lots of folks who will help out.  At first glance, by the numbers, your fat content is low at roughly 6% (assuming you used pork butt with the fat cap included).  Typically sausages want to be in the 25-30% fat content range.  You didn't mention it, but when I've gone lower on the fat, the sausage can be dry or grainy in texture.  But again, everyone has their own flavor and texture profiles that they like, so if you like it, then you're all set.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like I posted in another comment in this thread the texture is something i am not crazy about although the flavor is wonderful. I wasn't sure if it was a fat issue, pork to venison ratio or size of grind. I've seen discs with huge holes. I know its redundant but here is a picture of the main purpose for this sausage, Gumbo. This dish is forgiving of dry sausage as you can tell.  Having moved from Louisiana to Kansas my family has not been able to find sausage we liked or any thing similar to what we grew up eating here in Kansas so through necessity I was forced to travel this road. 

.













File_000 (1).jpeg



__ jhamm
__ Nov 28, 2016






As for the recipe I may be considered a "cheat",  I bought an Andouille sausage seasoning made by: "Excalibur" seasonings through a local retailer here in Kansas. I simply mixed the seasoning with my meat and stuffed the sausages.


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 28, 2016)

jhamm said:


> Since the primary use for this sausage is in Gumbo or Red Beans the dryness of it is not an issue. The sausage tastes GREAT. granted if i anted to BBQ links or make a smoke sausage sandwich it is way to dry for those applications. A couple course corrections i will need to take are
> 
> 1. More thoroughly rinse the casings , or use collagen type, they added salt to the sausage. ( Not an issue when using it as pictured just let the sausage salt the dish it balanced out nicely)
> 
> ...


I'm the student , not the teacher . My comment was from a " been there " point of view . taste is good , mouth feel is not . I learned here that the addition of non fat dry milk powder made a world of difference for me . Not all like to use it . I won't make a smoked sausage without it . Just my taste . 

chop


----------



## jhamm (Nov 29, 2016)

Like I said in the original Post, I am not sensitive. I am also a student here and just want to learn. Are you saying the dry milk might fix the texture as opposed to raising the amount of pork, or size of grind?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 29, 2016)

Binders/Additives.

NON-FAT DRY MILK - Milk powder has been used for years in sausage making. Acts as a binder by helping to retain the moisture of the meat. Although not highly effective as a binder, it can impart a creamier taste to some sausage products. You can use up to 12% (of the meat weight) without affecting the taste of the sausage. This product is good at hiding salt flavor in most sausage and is used in liver sausage, hot dogs and bologna.

POTOTO STARCH “BOOM” - A very high quality binder that will hold fat & has superior water holding capacity. Great for keeping very lean products moist during processing & cooking. Mix in this product after the cure, salt and seasonings have been added to meat mix.

Recommended applications - reduced fat emulsified meat products, marinades and hams

• Hi Viscosity

• Improves yield

• Non allergenic

• Bland flavor - Will not add unacceptable flavor

• One to one replacement with milk

CARROT BINDER “C-BIND” Use as an alternative to soy binder, soy protein & dry milk. This binder is created from carrot fiber. Will hold up to 27 times its weight in water thus retaining moisture & delivering a juicier product.

It does not effect the taste of the product.

All natural "GRAS" approved Non HMO Non allergenic Isolated Carrot Product 1-1/2 oz. Pkg- dos 25 lb of sausage.


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 29, 2016)

Look into what Nepas says . I do think it would make a difference for you . 

Chop


----------



## ab canuck (Nov 30, 2016)

I have been making sausage for a few years and gone through much of what you are going through. I am no expert by a long shot. I have been playing around with venison / pork ratios and grinder plate sizes as well. We generally use a 65/35 deer pork(trim) mix for sausage and 70/30 for pep. and snack sticks. We have gone to 3/8 and 1/2 grinder plates. depending on the sausage we are making. I find that once you grind and mix manual or mixer it will break down some and the binder makes it all great. I have not had any problems this way but it is all to your taste. Now I am researching and getting ideas for a smoker. I want to build a new one this spring and have so many thoughts and questions. 

 yours looks good and keep it up and enjoy the fun.


----------

